# engine removal



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

can someone explain step by step how to remove 326 from 64 pontiac lemans, would you recommend it for a first timer or should I pay someone to do it?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have the tools, knowledge, space and patience, you may be able to save yourself some $$$.
You need a solid work space with a concrete floor, cherry picker, jacks and jack stands, assorted hand tools.
I always start underneath. After disconnecting the battery I jack the car up and put on stands, removing everything from underneath that needs to come off. Exhaust pipes, starter, engine mounting bolts, tranny bell housing bolts and inspection cover or torque converter bolts, I also remove the oil filter and drain the oil pan.
Then I let the car down and take everything from the top off including all the wiring, remove the radiator and hoses, throttle cable, power steering pump (wire up to the inner fender well to prevent it from falling in the way on re installation), remove the fan and pulley from the water pump, fuel hose from the frame, battery cables, alternator, etc. Support the tranny from underneath with a jack, using the cherry picker remove the engine. You'll have to lift the engine straight up to clear the motor mounts, once your high enough to clear then pull it forward to disconnect from the tranny, which sometimes can be a bi!ch to get them to separate.
Hope this helps.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Being a first timer, and seeing the process, you may want to have a buddy help you who knows what they're doing. Still have a buddy help even if he doesn't have a clue...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You will also learn a lot about "how stuff works" .....I did my first motor job when I was 17. Just try not to squash yourself, and the rest is good training!! Eric:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> You will also learn a lot about "how stuff works" .....I did my first motor job when I was 17. Just try not to squash yourself, and the rest is good training!! Eric:cheers


We were all "first timers" at some point. If you have the desire to learn and the space to work in, go for it. Just be patient with the process, as it will take a while to do it the first time. The only thing I will add to Rukee's description is the jack under the trans. A floor (or trolley as some call them) jack works the best and you need to have it follow the trans up as the engine is lifted. At first the springs will extend as the weight is removed, unless you have the frame on stands, and then as the motor mounts clear the stands the trans will still be engaged by the locating studs. Keep light pressure on the trans with the jack all the time by working them up as a team. Once the mounts are clear and you start pulling the engine forward to separate them, the trans would fall down to the jack if it isn't supporting it at that point. 
Take your time, be careful and enjoy the learning process.....


----------



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks to all of you


----------



## Cpldavis37 (Aug 20, 2009)

I hate to steel a thread but, I have my front clip off (firewall foward including core support). Is it not easier to remove the trans and engine together?


----------

